# What age do you go to puppy training classes?



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I want to take Roo to obedience classes, but at what age can you start taking them?

He's 13 weeks on monday.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

As soon as they are innoculated


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine started at 13 weeks. He is picking things up really quickly.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Was going to say as soon as he is innoculated, but Hawksport beat me to it!


----------



## yorkiegal (May 30, 2010)

Baxter will be starting two weeks after his last innoculation, by which time he will be nearly 15 weeks. 
However I'm already teaching him come, sit and leave on a long lead in the front garden. He's learning really well, although of course he expects a treat every single time. We sat and watched a dvd on puppy training together last night and he really seemed to understand it.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Were starting next friday Ruby will be 14 weeks then.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

13 weeks for us. i love taking them at that age. have fun x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A week after their last vaccine so about 11-12 weeks


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I took my puppy to training classes for the 1st time last Thursday she was nearly 10 weeks old, she had her 1st vacc at 7 weeks and is having her 2nd 1 tomorrow. She already knows sit (started training this at 6.5 weeks old) (she's the puppy I kept from my bitches 1st litter, the other puppies left at 8 - 9 weeks old) and I can take a couple of steps away, down and I can stand up, she's learning back and close (spin left and right), paw and foot (lift right and left front paws), today I started teaching touch (hand touch) and roll (rollover), we've also done a little bit of verse (walk backwards) and bang (lay on her back with legs in the air). In the class last week we also did a little target training to a mat.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

As soon as the training school will accept them. I take puppies in class from as early as 10 weeks and have done with younger puppies. Great care is obviously taken as regards immunity. But the problems caused by lack of socialisation are far greater and more likely than those caused by early socialisation.
Even if your puppy is too young to attend you should go and partake so you can be practicing at home and be ahead of the pack by the time you start class with your puppy!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I rang the bloke who does the best one in our area, and I knew that I knew him, he's the dad of my best friend from primary school, he used to take us horse riding!

So, I asked him and he said that the starters course they do runs for 5 weeks and is on a monday night, but the next lot starts on the 26th July.
Roo will be 19 weeks by then, but we're doing bits with him at home in the mean time.

I'd rather wait for this class as I know and trust Mark and I've seen him in action before.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope this isn't hijacking a thread (apologies if it is), but I have been thinking of training classes for my pup.

I have been training him myself, and he is doing fairly well, and on the park will even do the recall - as long as he doesn't see another dog!

As soon as he sees another dog he loses all sense - runs after it, leaps and jumps about, ignores all my calls and offers of treats, and will even follow the dog and its owner merrily leaving me behind 

I am just wondering if this behaviour would be even worse if he goes to 'school' as he would realise that being with other dogs is just great fun and want to do it all the time (if that makes any sense).

Is going to dog classes an essential part of a pups life or is it possible to train them properly yourself, and just let them socialise with dogs they meet on the park??


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

ploddingon said:


> I hope this isn't hijacking a thread (apologies if it is), but I have been thinking of training classes for my pup.
> 
> I have been training him myself, and he is doing fairly well, and on the park will even do the recall - as long as he doesn't see another dog!
> 
> ...


I'm sure some people train their dogs themselves, but I don't have the first clue about what to do so I'm going to the professionals.

Its also starting on 28th June, got my days mixed up!


----------

